# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Torneo de Ajedrez de Magiapotagia

## Gonzalo Orellana

Vamos a empezar a organizarlo:

De momento todo el que quiera participar que lo diga aquí. Podeis ir bajando el programa del buho en un post que está más adelante

*Clasificación tras la 1ª ronda*:

Juanvivo: 2 
Místico: 2 
Sergiocl: 1 
Gonzalo: 1 
Extremo: 0
Danet: 0

----------


## luthipiero

Si alguien quiere subir su moral,puede jugar conmigo,ya que soy malisimo en esto

otro participante: Luthipiero

un saludo

----------


## Mistico

Siempre dispuesto a pasar un buen rato!!! Apunta a este viejo amigo del ajedrez. Místico.

----------


## sergiocl

Me sumo...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

También se podría hacer el torneo en el Buho21, como prefirais vosotros.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Estoy tentando..  :Smile1:

----------


## Bee

Yo me apunto al que sea.... pero vamos al lio  :twisted:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No por dar ideas ... pero que nadie juege con un super-ordenador al lado, eh!!

----------


## Mistico

> No por dar ideas ... pero que nadie juege con un super-ordenador al lado, eh!!


Por eso le dije a Gonzalo que también se podía jugar en Buho21... ya que esta web dispone de un sistema en el que se controla cuando el jugador contrincante abandona la pantalla donde se está jugando...y a la tercera vez que ocurre eso, en el transcurso de una partida, te da la posibilidad de forzar a renunciar.

De todas maneras es fácil hacer trampas.. pero no creo que nos estemos jugando ninguno un cortijo para tener que hacerlas. Aun así, me comprometo a que todo aquél que crea que su contrincante ha hecho uso de algún tipo de sofware, se le investigue la partida y se compruebe.. existen programas que pueden analizar una partida y ver si corresponde a algún tipo de engine que se comercialice.

Aun así, repito, no creo que a nadie le merezca la pena pasar la vergüenza de poder ser pillado.

Un saludo, Manu.

----------


## didacbj

creo que me voy a apuntar, 
quien quiera ganar que juegue contra mi  :roll:
jejejeje

saludos

----------


## didacbj

no voy a participar, el programa no me va :( 

bueno, pues hasta otra


saludos

----------


## Bee

Que alguien vaya organizando todo esto.... a ver como lo hacemos y como empezamos.  :D 

Digo yo: seria buena idea poner la reglas en algun lugar para poder leerselas?,ya se que tampoco va a ser esto un campeonato ni na parecido, yo jugaba antes un poquillo y me las se, pero se que hay mucha gente que algunas cosillas no las conoce, lo digo porque me pasaba cuando jugaba alguna partidilla.

Venga a ver cuando le vamos viendo color a la cosa 8-) 

Saludos magicos....  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 


JODERRR... que me esquivosco el EDITAR con el CITAR eseeeeee, hasta 3 veces, pues aun que me lo estoy pensando esto de jugar, porque asi como estoy no se donde voy a llegar....  :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## Bee

> Que alguien vaya organizando todo esto.... a ver como lo hacemos y como empezamos.  :D 
> 
> Digo yo: seria buena idea poner la reglas en algun lugar para poder leerselas?,ya se que tampoco va a ser esto un campeonato ni na parecido, yo jugaba antes un poquillo y me las se, pero se que hay mucha gente que algunas cosillas no las conoce, lo digo porque me pasaba cuando jugaba alguna partidilla.
> 
> Venga a ver cuando le vamos viendo color a la cosa 8-) 
> 
> Saludos magicos....

----------


## Bee

> Que alguien vaya organizando todo esto.... a ver como lo hacemos y como empezamos.  :D 
> 
> Digo yo: seria buena idea poner la reglas en algun lugar para poder leerselas?,ya se que tampoco va a ser esto un campeonato ni na parecido, yo jugaba antes un poquillo y me las se, pero se que hay mucha gente que algunas cosillas no las conoce, lo digo porque me pasaba cuando jugaba alguna partidilla.
> 
> Venga a ver cuando le vamos viendo color a la cosa 8-) 
> 
> Saludos magicos....

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Cuándo os viene bien que empecemos el torneo? ¿Este sábado, o el siguiente para que se apunte más gente?

Reglas del Ajedez:

http://www.mundijuegos.com/multijugador/ajedrez/reglas/

----------


## Danet

Yo me apunto tambien :P 

Haber que tal se da  :Wink1:

----------


## juanvivo

apuntarme!

----------


## Triple H

Me siento orgulloso de haber revivido en vosotros esta aficción, sólo gracias a mi absurdo post  :D .

Me apuntaría pero por estas fechas prefiero ir asegurándome una buena nota en Bachillerato y dedicarle más horas a los vectores...

PD: Podríamos organizar torneos de muchas otras cosas, Mus, Poker...
Lo malo es que aquí no se puede manipular las cartas malévolamente...

Suerte a todos lso participantes :!:

----------


## Mistico

Pues sí Triple H, yo por lo menos te lo agradezco, porque lo tenía un poquitín olvidado y ahora me he puesto incluso a estudiar un poco y dedicarle un tiempo al día.

Lo dicho, gracias.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Como se suele decir, hago mías las palabras de Místico.

Gracias.

Respecto al torneo, se hará el sábado que viene, mejor a través del Buho. Entrais en esta página y os registrais en el cuadrado rojo que pone "Login"

http://www.buho21.com/

También sería bueno que todos estuviesemos comunicados por chat mientras dure el torneo, asi que podeis ir dejando aqui vuestras direcciones de msn. La mia:

rana_gonzalo_91@hotmail.com

----------


## Mistico

Bueno, a mi me resulta imposible jugarlo el sábado, así que nada, espero que lo disfruteis :), es lo que tiene  tener unos horarios tan "amenos", el sábado trabajo de 15:00 a 22:00 y el domingo practicamente todo el día.

De todas maneras, y al margen de mi persona, supongo que no todos podrán coincidir el sábado para jugar. Yo pensaba que se iba a organizar un torneo algo más duradero en el tiempo. Dependiendo de cuántos seamos, para jugarlo a lo largo de un par de semanas, para que la gente que no pueda jugar un día lo haga otro día. Para ello, lo mejor sería el sistema por K.O. o eliminatorias a doble partida con cada jugador (una con blancas y otra con negras) En caso de empate una tercera partida eligiendo en Buho la opción el "el servidor elige el color" (creo recordar que se llama así y viene a ser, el color es al azar. Jugando por este sistema el torneo duraría menos tiempo que si lo jugamos por rondas suizas o por liguilla, al mismo tiempo que se evita lo que ya he visto en otros torneos: Que cuando alguien ya no tiene opciones a ganar deja de jugar, dejando colgado el torneo y dando puntos a sus adversarios por no presentarse, lo que altera el resultado del torneo.

Lo que no sé es a qué ritmo qureis que se juegue, a 10 ó 15 minutos por jugador ya se puede echar una buena partida sin que se haga excesivamente corta.

Bueno, es una sugerencia, que lo estudie el Master Gonzalo :P.

Un saludo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Estudiemos pues  :P  Lo que dices de jugarlo a lo largo de varios días o incluso semanas me parece perfecto. A ver qué opinan el resto de los participantes.

El ritmo de juego... me parece bien jugar a 15 minutos.

En cuánto a la forma de organizar las partidas, yo tenía en mente la clásica. Y la persona que más partidas gane pues gana. Si al final 2 o más empatan a partidas ganadas, se hace una partida de desempate

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Más cosas:

1º El que se apunte debe terminar todas sus partidas. No vale no presentarse cuando no tiene opción a ganar.

2º El plazo límite de inscripción es hasta este domingo y el lunes empezarán las partidas. Si alguien no puede, que lo diga.

3º Los resultados de las partidas deben de ser comunicados a mi a traves de un mp por el foro

4º Un empate dará 1/2 punto a cada jugador

Creo que no se me olvida nada 


 :Wink:

----------


## sergiocl

> Estudiemos pues  :P  Lo que dices de jugarlo a lo largo de varios días o incluso semanas me parece perfecto. A ver qué opinan el resto de los participantes.
> 
> El ritmo de juego... me parece bien jugar a 15 minutos.
> 
> En cuánto a la forma de organizar las partidas, yo tenía en mente la clásica. Y la persona que más partidas gane pues gana. Si al final 2 o más empatan a partidas ganadas, se hace una partida de desempate


Totalmente de acuerdo..

----------


## ExTrEm0

Querría mas información. ¿Sobre qué horas se jugaría? Es que uno parece que no, pero tiene vida social xDDD

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues las partidas empezarían a las 21:30 de la tarde-noche (la primera partida el martes, para que todo se organice mejor el lunes).

Una cosa, si extremo se apunta, seríamos 8, con lo que se pueden hacer las partidas así, obviamente con las partidas necesarias para ver quién queda en 3er, 4º, 5º, 6º, 7º y 8º lugar. ¿Qué os parece?

----------


## Mistico

No sé. supongo que si alguien no puede un día por lo que sea, pues se puede aplazar la partida un día o un par de días...Algunos también trabajamos, :P

Saludos :)

----------


## sergiocl

Que se haga un sorteo así asignamos las parejas, entre ellos se ponen de acuerdo cuando jugar, en un plazo de tres dias? Que les parece?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Que se haga un sorteo así asignamos las parejas, entre ellos se ponen de acuerdo cuando jugar, en un plazo de tres dias? Que les parece?


Esta es muy buena idea. Se hacen las parejas, y cada pareja se pone de acuerdo en cuándo jugar (con un máximo de 3 días más tarde que la pareja que juegue antes que todas).

Extremo, te apuntas al final?

También necesito que los que Danet, juanvivo, luthipiero y Bee confirmen que participan.

----------


## Bee

Yo si que juego, la unica cosilla es que estoy a ver cuando me quitan el internet de la casa (alquiler), que el propietario me dijo el 20 o antes, podria conseguir conexion en las bibliotecas de aqui, pero estaria sujeto a sus horarios y no se si las personas que jugasen conmigo podrian ajustarse a estos horarios, siendo aqui una hora menos. En fin todo es hablarlo a ver que se puede hacer...si me buscan oponente podriamos ver que hacemos, que de momento tengo conexion, y si no dura mucho, yo creo que todo ira bien.... amos a por ello!!!

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Luthipiero se retira, asi que ya no se pueden hacer las partidas como dije con el 2º gráfico.

----------


## Mistico

Bueno, propongo una última idea, a ver que pensais.

Pon los nombres de todos los que vayamos a jugar. Y nosotros mismos nos ponemos en contacto unos con otros para elegir día y hora.
Se jugarán dos partidas, una con blancas y otra con negras. Siendo hoy día 8, el último día para tener todas las partidas completadas sería el 31 de Octubre.

¿Qué opinais? Me parece un método que da  bastante libertad y no necestiamos un número concreto de jugadores.

Un saludo, y si estais deacuerdo podríamos empezar hoy mismo. Manu.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

El problema es que hay gente que no se conecta al foro casi, asi que no han confirmado que participan, y no se pueden hacer las parejas

----------


## juanvivo

Pues estamos a la espera de que se decidan las parejas...  :Wink1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Todo el mundo confirmado. De momento somos:

Danet     (1)
Juanvivo (2)
Gonzalo  (3)
Sergiocl  (4)
Mistico    (5)
Bee        (6)

La primera partida será:

1 VS 2
3 VS 4
5 VS 6

Cada pareja jugará 2 partidas, en la que cada jugador juegue 1 vez con blancas y otra con negras.

Podeis empezar cuando querais! Y no os olvideis de decir en este mismo hilo los resultados.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Solo decir que Sergiocl y yo jugaremos las partidas el domigno a las 21:00 (por probleemas con la diferenca horaria  :P )

----------


## juanvivo

BUeno, pues Danet y yo ya hemos echados las dos partidas, una con blancas y otra con negras.

Tras mil errores garrafales por ambas partes, he ganado yo las dos.

Ya direis como seguimos. Un saludo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Muy bien, iré actualizando los resultados en el gráfico que voy a poner el el 1er mensaje de este hilo.

----------


## Mistico

Bueno, pues mandé un MP a Bee para preguntarle cuándo le venía bien jugar y me ha respondido que tiene el portátil roto y que la única forma de conectarse a internet que tiene es visitando la biblioteca, por lo que le resulta imposible participar en el torneo.

Dejo en manos del organizador, o sea, Gonzalo, la determinación del resultado.

Un saludo, Manu.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Vamos a ver... Sergiocl y yo jugaremos la partida el domingo. Si tras los 3 días que hay de plazo (el miércoles) no tiene arreglado el ordenador, como aún estamos a tiempo, se modificarán las partidas, de forma que se elimine a Bee del torneo (lo siento mucho por él) y en cada ronda 1 persona "descanse" y en esta primera ronda le tocará a Místico por razones obvias.

Si todo el mundo queda conforme con esta solución, así se hará.

Atte

El pringao que organiza el torneo   :Lol:

----------


## juanvivo

Marcho unos dias de vacaciones a Asturias, que lo sepais. Volvere el jueves o el viernes.

----------


## juanvivo

Ya regrese!  :Wink1:

----------


## Danet

Pero esto sigue igual! :P

Sigo siendo el perdedor absoluto, jajajaja-

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Bueno, ayer aclaré todo el asunto con sergiocl. El sábado a las 14:00 (hora española) echaremos las partidas. Si alguno de los 2 no está en el msn a esa hora, perderá las partidas automáticamente.

----------


## sergiocl

> Bueno, ayer aclaré todo el asunto con sergiocl. El sábado a las 14:00 (hora española) echaremos las partidas. Si alguno de los 2 no está en el msn a esa hora, perderá las partidas automáticamente.


Así es 900 hrs de Chile 1400 hrs de Espàña, el match más dilatado de la historia se enfrentan:

Sergio "El cóndor de los Andes" Henríquez
                                                                v/s
Gonzalo "El matador de San Sebastián" Orellana


*No se lo pierdan, en vivo, sólo por buho 21*

----------


## Bee

Hola que tal... veo que esto todavia para rato, aun estais asi :Confused:  Yo pense que habria un CAMPEON,jajajajajajaja...pues nada veremos a ver como se desarolla todo esto y lo siento muchisimo, pero he tenido unos problemas terribles   :Wink:  

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Mistico

Bee, si todavía quieres jugar, ¡¡estamos a tiempo!!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Bee, si tienes el internet arreglado, echad las partidas!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Bueno, pero como va esto que no me entero.. ¿quien ganó al final?

----------


## juanvivo

Pues segun creo Mariano, solo se han jugado dos partidas aun, entre Danet y un servidor...  :Smile1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

1ª partida: Sergiocl 1-0 Gonzalo

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

2ª Partida: Gonzalo 1-0 sergiocl

Voy a actualizar la tabla y a poner los puntos a cada uno

¿Al final va a jugar Bee?

----------


## Bee

Todavia se puede jugar?? como es eso :Confused:   :D  :D 


Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Todavia se puede jugar?? como es eso  :D  :D 
> 
> 
> Saludos magicos...


Si tienes arreglado el internet, juega las 2 partidas con Místico cuanto antes. Si no, pasamos a la siguiente ronda cuanto antes   :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Si les falta alguien yo juego, lo que no puedo ponerme una hora "específica" porque tengo más cosas que hacer... normalmente sobre las 11 o 12 pm estoy conectado...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Si les falta alguien yo juego, lo que no puedo ponerme una hora "específica" porque tengo más cosas que hacer... normalmente sobre las 11 o 12 pm estoy conectado...


Lo de la hora no es problema. Eso te pones de acuero con tu rival y jugais cuando podais.

Si quieres puedes ir jugando con Místico. Y pon tu msn aquí para organizar mejor las partidas.

----------


## sergiocl

Yo estoy disponible para jugar el sabado a las 900 cl , 1400 es, alguien?

----------


## ExTrEm0

OK, yo hoy creo que me pasaré la tarde aquí así que...

el.extrem0@hotmail.com

----------


## Mistico

Tras dos arduas luchas el resultado ha sido:

Extrem0 vs Místico   0-1

Místico vs Exrem0    1-0

Saludines..

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Tras dos arduas luchas el resultado ha sido:
> 
> Extrem0 vs Místico   0-1
> 
> Místico vs Exrem0    1-0
> 
> Saludines..


Eso no vale, me tocó con un "semi-profesional"   :-(  :-(  :-( 

Como coja yo el gusto otra vez por el ajedrez "sus vais" ha enterar. ¡¡Pardiez!!

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por Mistico
> 
> Tras dos arduas luchas el resultado ha sido:
> 
> Extrem0 vs Místico   0-1
> 
> Místico vs Exrem0    1-0
> 
> Saludines..
> ...


Gonzalo Orellana ¿Extremo está reemplazando a alñguien dentro del campeonato?

----------


## Mistico

> Iniciado por Mistico
> 
> Tras dos arduas luchas el resultado ha sido:
> 
> Extrem0 vs Místico   0-1
> 
> Místico vs Exrem0    1-0
> 
> Saludines..
> ...



No seas exagerado!! Jugaste muy bien, sólo te faltó un pelín de concentración.

Saludos!!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Perfecto pues enseguida pasamos a la 2ª ronda!!

Sergio, Extremo sustituye a Bee  :Wink:

----------


## juanvivo

Ok, pues ya diras las nuevas parejas.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

2ª RONDA:

1-3
2-5
4-6

Ale, a empezar las partidas  :Smile1:

----------


## sergiocl

Cómo siempre nos encontramos el sábado a las 900 horas de aqui 1400 horas de españa, Nos vemos extremo

----------


## ExTrEm0

No sé yo si estaré despierto ¿eh? Pero lo intentaré :D

----------


## sergiocl

> No sé yo si estaré despierto ¿eh? Pero lo intentaré :D


Si no estás despierto a las 1400, pues no se a que hora lo estarás!
Tú donde estás?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> No sé yo si estaré despierto ¿eh? Pero lo intentaré :D
> 
> 
> Si no estás despierto a las 1400, pues no se a que hora lo estarás!
> Tú donde estás?


Aquí en España dormir es sagrado... Los días de fiesta, hasta la hora de comer minimo (o eso, o yo soy la excepción xD)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Aún ninguna partida? Danet, a ver si te pillo en el msn para jugar. Por si lees esto. ¿Este sábado (mañana) a las 14:00 puedes jugar?

----------


## sergiocl

Extremo ¿En qué quedamos?

----------


## Bee

Hola camaradas....una duda que me entra, si no se juega la partida, se puede de alguna manera seguirla :Confused:  8) , me extranha pero por preguntar que no quede...Saludos, Bee.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Hola camaradas....una duda que me entra, si no se juega la partida, se puede de alguna manera seguirla 8) , me extranha pero por preguntar que no quede...Saludos, Bee.


Por poder se puede. Tienes que entrar en el buho mientras los 2 juegan la partida, y entrar a verla, nada más. También, uno de los 2 que juegue la partida puede guardarla y luego enviártela   :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Extremo ¿En qué quedamos?


Yo podría mañana por la noche, o sea, el domingo sobre las 22.00 (hora de la Peninsula Iberica)

----------


## sergiocl

Le gané a Extremo con blancas, mañana jugaremos el otro partido.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Danet y yo hemos jugado ahora mismo. 2 victorias por mi parte  :o

----------


## sergiocl

Gonzalo para actualizar el cuadro

Sergiocl - Extremo: 1-0
Extremo - Sergiocl: 1-0

----------


## Mistico

Bueno, antes de que metais presión, :P, ya hemos jugado Juanvivo y yo una partida...mañana, (o sea hoy) trataremos de jugar la segunda, que no nos ha dado tiempo.

De momento, 

Juanvivo vs Mistico  0-1


Saludos :)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Tabla actualizada. 

Por cierto, si alguno ha guardado sus partidas que las ponga aquí. Yo guardé una ayer, pero la subiré cuando sepa cómo se ven   :Lol:

----------


## juanvivo

Pues despues de que Mistico perdiera una pieza al principio, y cuando todo apuntaba a que iba a devolverle la derrota, un cumulo de circustancias adversas y mis muchos nervios, jajajaj, aparte de por supuesto la indiscutible superioridad de mistico, han acabado conmigo.  :Wink1: 

Que se le va a hacer otra vez sera.

----------


## Mistico

No le hagais ni puñetero caso!!! De superioridad nada... que me ha tenido acojonado desde que me dejé la pieza.. he tenido que buscar complicaciones en la partida... y su único error ha sido la captura de un peón envenenado.

Saludos :)

----------


## sergiocl

Vamos a la tercera ronda, ¿cómo nos distribuimos?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Perfecto  :Wink1: 

Vamos a por la 3ª ronda:

1-4
2-6
3-5

----------


## sergiocl

¿quién es danet? envíame un Mp

----------


## ExTrEm0

Juanvivo... yo estoy casi todas las noches conectado, sobre las 11 pm (12 am en la Península) :D

----------


## Mistico

¿Qué pasa con el torneo? ¿Está parado? 

Gonzalo, a ver si nos ponemos en contacto y jugamos las partidas que tenemos pendientes. :)

----------


## sergiocl

> ¿Qué pasa con el torneo? ¿Está parado? 
> 
> Gonzalo, a ver si nos ponemos en contacto y jugamos las partidas que tenemos pendientes.


Yo no me he pillado con dante para jugar.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Lo mismo digo místico, cada vez que entro al msn no te veo conectado.

----------


## Mistico

Ahora mismo estoy conectado.
:)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Mistico y yo acabamos de jugar. Un par de fallos "bestiales" míos y he perdido las 2 partidas :roll:

----------


## sergiocl

> Mistico y yo acabamos de jugar. Un par de fallos "bestiales" míos y he perdido las 2 partidas :roll:


Yo no me he encontrado con Danet, mándame un mp si andas por ahi para ponernos de acuerdo y dar un plazo fatal, tal como lo hicimos con Gonzalo.

----------


## juanvivo

Extremo y yo hemos jugado una partida, pero nos queda otra.... A ver si coincidimos...  :Wink1:

----------


## juanvivo

Pues ya esta. Gane con blancas, perdi con negras como un conejillo... Madre mia...

----------


## FRAN QUER

Bueno pues haciendo caso a Gonzalo pongo aqui mi msg para jugar con quien le apetezca.Un saludo
eldruida_@hotmail.com

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Iniciado por Gonzalo Orellana
> 
> Mistico y yo acabamos de jugar. Un par de fallos "bestiales" míos y he perdido las 2 partidas :roll:
> 
> 
> Yo no me he encontrado con Danet, mándame un mp si andas por ahi para ponernos de acuerdo y dar un plazo fatal, tal como lo hicimos con Gonzalo.


Venga esas partidas...

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por sergiocl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Gonzalo Orellana
> 
> ...


Danat está desaparecido, propongo se me sumen los dos puntos or no presentacion. 8-)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A lo mejor se ha ido fuera este fin de semana o algo... Si el martes no aparece, te daremos los puntos para poder seguir el torneo.

----------


## sergiocl

> A lo mejor se ha ido fuera este fin de semana o algo... Si el martes no aparece, te daremos los puntos para poder seguir el torneo.


Si no postea en ete hilo de aqui al miércoles.. lo hacemos.

----------


## Danet

Hoy he intentado hablar contigo por el msn y no me has contestado... :P
Posteo posteo!!!
Asi que aunque se que voy a perder no me quiteis la ilusion de intentarlo   :Smile1:

----------


## sergiocl

Pongamos un horario aquí y ahora... proponlo tú, recuerda el cambio de horario, yo estoy en Chile.

----------


## Danet

¿Mañana martes a las 5:00 pm hora española? no se si te viene bien... 
Por mi es buena hora y dia

----------


## sergiocl

> ¿Mañana martes a las 5:00 pm hora española? no se si te viene bien... 
> Por mi es buena hora y dia


Eso es las 900 PM aqui me parece bien.

----------


## Danet

Ha llegado la hora de las partidas :D

A ver si podemos empezar y ya pondremos los resultados  8-)

Edito: Son las 6:15 hora española y yo tengo que trabajar asi que no se diga que yo no he estado :P

----------


## sergiocl

Ok, ya está hecho. Gané las dos partidas. Parece que falta sólo una ronda ¿o no?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

4ª Ronda (pero no la última)

1-5
2-4
3-6

----------


## juanvivo

sergiocl, tienes messenger para quedar??

----------


## sergiocl

> sergiocl, tienes messenger para quedar??


En mi perfil.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Después de mucha coña por mi parte en la primera partida (al final movió el rey dónde quería) y algo de suerte en la 2ª, he ganado las 2 partidas con extremo. Aquí os dejo las partidas:

La 1ª (Gonzalo - Extremo)



LA 2ª (Extremo - Gonzalo)



P.D. ¿Os habeis enterado de la detención de Kasparov por no se qué lío con Putin?  :shock:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿y bien? ¿Nadie ha jugado sus partidas?

----------


## Ayy

> P.D. ¿Os habeis enterado de la detención de Kasparov por no se qué lío con Putin?  :shock:




no se eso... pero con karpov:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64rHjAN5gQU

 :Lol:

----------


## Mistico

Bueno, pues ya queda una sola ronda si no me equivoco. En esta el resultado ha sido:

Danet vs Místico  0-1

Místico vs Danet  1-0

Un placer jugar con Danet.

Saludos, Manu.

----------


## juanvivo

Nosotros aun no hemos coincidido... a ver si esta semana... Lo siento chicos, esta vez teneis que esperarnos un poco. Un saludo

----------


## sergiocl

> Nosotros aun no hemos coincidido... a ver si esta semana... Lo siento chicos, esta vez teneis que esperarnos un poco. Un saludo


Pongamos una hora hora determinada, aquí y ahora!!!

----------


## juanvivo

hoy me vendria bien a las 19 o asi!  :Wink1: 

Si no propon tu algun momento e intento acoplarme.

----------


## sergiocl

> hoy me vendria bien a las 19 o asi! 
> 
> Si no propon tu algun momento e intento acoplarme.


Considerando la diferencia horaria, yo  + 5 hrs.
podría ser el sábado próximo a las 14 de allá 19 de chile, te parece

----------


## juanvivo

te mando MP.

----------


## juanvivo

estoy de vacaciones! quizas ahora sea mas facil que coincidamos! Ojala!

----------


## juanvivo

Pues por lo que veo me parece que es poco probable que coincidamos...
Habria que restructurar las partidas por que a pesar de estar conectado la mayor parte dle dia, mi contrincante debe conectarse por la noche...

NO se, pero no tiene pinta de que nos encontremos...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues ya estamos terminando el torneo, es imposible reorganizar las parejas. Si a todo el mundo le parece bien, pasamos a la última ronda, y vosotros jugais cuando podais.

----------


## Mistico

A mi me parece bien, así vamos adelantando.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues nada, vamos a por la última y terminamos esto  :P 

Danet - Extremo
Juanvivo - Gonzalo
Sergiocl - Místico

A jugar se ha dicho!

----------


## Adriancico

Yo llegué tarde para poder jugar este torneillo, pero si hay un segundo contad conmigo

Saludos

----------

